# What dSLR should I upgrade to?



## Chiuy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I currently have the Canon XSi and I want to upgrade my body. What is your recommendation? 
The only Canon dSLR that I have come to conclude was either the 60D - $500 used, SL1 - $450 used, t5i $400 used? Any other "budget" suggestions?
Maybe T3 - $250, but it doesn't really look an upgrade from XSi. 
I want to do filming and stuff. I will be working on a project for the next 6 months, so renting a dSLR isn't budget friendly for long period of time. 
Yes, I'm on a tight budget, so I guess cheaper is better.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 27, 2013)

Out of your list I would go with the 60D


----------



## toughsamurai (Nov 27, 2013)

60D from your list.
If you can spend more, then 70D will be my choice for Video.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 for the above. I would go with the 60D as well.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 27, 2013)

60D, but what lenses do you have?


----------



## Chiuy (Nov 27, 2013)

Justman1020 said:


> 60D, but what lenses do you have?



My current rig:
Canon XSi
Tamron 17-50mm 2.8
Tamron 24-70mm 2.8
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 70-200mm 2.8L (No IS)
Rokinon 85mm 1.4

All those lenses... yet I still own a XSi. People did tell me to invest more on lens than the body at the time. But since I'm in college and don't have a job, money has been tight and suddenly I got the urge to get photography back as a hobby. I guess I'm going to try and save up a little bit more for the 60D then. 70D is off my price range. =\


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2013)

60d, you were wise to buy good lenses first


----------



## goodguy (Nov 27, 2013)

Impressive range of lenses.
I think its almost a shame to buy the 60D with such a nice set of lenses.
Any chance you can squize it a bit and get the 70D ?

The 70D is a big upgrade from Canon rest of crop sensor cameras.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2013)

Chiuy said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > 60D, but what lenses do you have?
> ...



Crap body but great lens kit!!!! SMART MOVE!!!! I'm not all that familiar with Canon's APS-C bodies, but all the ones you listed use the same sensor, so I would make my decision based on body features, like tilt screen, and video capabilities, stuff like that. I used to own an Xsi!!! I know what it's like, and I would say that a newer camera body, even the T5i, is going to feel spaceship-new!


----------



## Chiuy (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks, I would go for the 70D, but my piggy bank just can't afford it. I'll have to wait until the price drops down or until I graduate from college. In the mean time, I'll debate about the T5i and the 60D. There this little project I want to do, so I need the extra cash on hand just in-case. Plus I need to buy a new tripod since my friend accidentally dropped my tripod down to the ocean somehow... >.>
And I'm going to make one of those DIY motorized slider for filming.


----------



## enzodm (Nov 27, 2013)

Chiuy said:


> In the mean time, I'll debate about the T5i and the 60D.



T5i and T4i are almost identical (Canon EOS 700D/Rebel T5i In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review ), so budget-wise you could debate between T4i (650D) and 60D, eventually saving some money. If your main interest is video, T4i has autofocus during video, thanks to the new hybrid sensor. 60D has a better, partially sealed, body (if your project is about rain and snow, it could be useful), and its "old" sensor is very slightly better in terms of noise (according to DXOmark at least). Both can be hacked with Magic Lantern, a software that provides many extras useful for video (and not only).


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd go for the 60D, the top screen with all the buttons for different quick settings is very helpful. I move from the rebel XT to the 70D,  and it's really good to just press the ISO, drive,  AF or EV bottom and change without going into the menu or looking the screen,  plus moving the focus points with the wheel in the back is super easy.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 28, 2013)

_If you decide you want a t4i, I have one for sale, PM me._


----------



## Chiuy (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys, are buying refurbished camera safe? I assume it's safer than buying a used. 
I see one for $450 + no tax Canon 60D. (My friend works at a camera store that can give me a discount)
Sounds like an awesome deal? Even if I decide to change my mind, I can always sell it back for like $500+ on like eBay?


----------



## Lumens (Nov 29, 2013)

I purchased a 7D refurbished from B&H and couldn't be happier.  I couldn't tell that it was not new.  I am sure it depends on the history of the camera as to its condition when received, but most I hear are very happy with the refurbished route.


----------

